# What's your goal this year.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Mine is to catch a nice northern pike through the ice. I've caught nice pike years ago in Minnesota but never through the ice. I'm probably lookin at going to Houghton lake again though Cadillac in on the list also. What's your plans.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

.....


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

To camp overnight on Erie if we get the ice!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Devils Lake, North Dakota


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Who's caught pike through the ice? What lake, bait/lure were you using. I caught pike last year using big minnows on a blue /silver spoon Houghton .That's what Lyman's recommended. Nothing of size ,but no one was catching anything . Hope that don't repeat this year.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

To actually get out more than a few times!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Lake erie


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2X backfar.. *LAKE ERIE*


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

18" of erie ice would be fine by me.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Erie here as well!!!!!


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

pike are easy to catch throw the ice use tip ups with golden sinners big baits 10 to 15 pound leeder treble hook n slipt shot that's in Wisconsin this year caught alot of pike still have t gotten my hog yet


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*Thicker Ice and a Thinner Waistline!!!!*_


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

My wish? Just to get out and catch some fish and enjoy Gods glory and the sport! It would be nice if I didn't have to drive 2-4 hours to get to good ice. It would also be nice to use some of the equipment I have sitting around that I bought, modified or otherwise seen myself catching fish with.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

4 and 5 years ago lake erie was awesome, I'm hoping for 18" on erie.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Absolutely to get back out on the big pond...safe ice on erie means safe ice on the small inland spots as well. I just want to sit on some ice lol.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> Absolutely to get back out on the big pond...safe ice on erie means safe ice on the small inland spots as well. I just want to sit on some ice lol.


I've got a frozen 5 gallon bucket of water in my freezer that you're more than welcome to sit on.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> I've got a frozen 5 gallon bucket of water in my freezer that you're more than welcome to sit on.


but can I fit my shanty on it is the question. LOL


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

Living in Wisconsin 8 years ago one winter at the end the shore lines broke out on lake winnabago but still good ice like every ice season that's happens so we went to cast a river out for waleyes n I crap you not we Saw a otter ice shack with floats on it n a electric motor n a plank we watched him motor to the ice chunk plank on to it n start drilling holes I never laughed so hard


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> but can I fit my shanty on it is the question. LOL


That little shanty you've got of course


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Its not the size of the shanty.....its how you use it


huntindoggie22 said:


> That little shanty you've got of course[/QUOTE


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I’d really like to get out on Erie this winter! I wouldn’t mind breaking in a few of the rods I’ve built either.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Thinking about getting out of ice fishing. Tough couple years with no ice around NW Ohio. Plus getting older (58) and not getting any thinner makes pulling sled over and threw snow hard and that was 2 yrs ago when we had ice enough for me to fish on, at least 5 inches. Another factor is any "good" body of water is at least an hour from here. Holding on to equipment seems like the thing to do in case we get good ice...........


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ive only gone about 4 times and I haven't caught a fish yet so I'd like to start there. I've had bites and even broke a fish off on Lake Erie but not had one make it's way though the hole yet.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Lake Erie....dying to get back out on the ice there.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

fishdealer04 said:


> Lake Erie....dying to get back out on the ice there.


Aren't we all. With all those fish from the 2014 and 2015 hatch, it would be non stop action.


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

New 10inch propane auger,new velixar28 ,new lightbar for atv,and alot of new lures.I have upgraded everthing these last two years!Its gotta happen this year,NEVER SAY DIE!!


----------



## Smeagol (Sep 24, 2017)

To actually have ice this year


----------



## QutWrkGoFsh (Jun 28, 2013)

I want to spear a 40 in plus pike this year. Hopefully on the trip to devil's lake North Dakota that I'm taking in January with some friends


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

To win atleast twice at the Alum dock tourneys and to atleast place at the NEO Panfish Series.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I really want to hit Erie this year


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

To actually try ice fishing.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Got out about 25-30 times last year, so I guess my goal is more than that, and I agree with the NEO panfish tourney placement


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

either no ice or 12" on erie, once you catch a hog on erie through an 8" hole.....hard to beat.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

An eye through the ice on nimi.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> An eye through the ice on nimi.


Keepin' the dream alive! lol
I'm with you Randy. 

I just want to catch a walleye through the ice.....never done it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

flyphisherman said:


> Keepin' the dream alive! lol
> I'm with you Randy.
> 
> I just want to catch a walleye through the ice.....never done it.


You may as well fish Mosquito then because you will have a good change at catching a walleye.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

My goal is to actually be able to use my ice gear i got haha. In all seriousness I want to pull a few saugeye through the hole!


----------

